# In the Name of my God



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

_With chain-ed axe, 
I hacked and rent. 
For Blood's true call, 
To hell I sent! 
The Imperial Lap-dogs, whose faith disdained, 
Quenched my thirst with their bloody rain. 

For blood and death is all I know, 
And darkest God in who’s name I sow, 
The bloody Harvest of Gore and Pain 
The crimson blood for Khorne’s name! 
Skulls I heap at the foot of his throne, 
The fate of those sealed in alabaster bone! 

For Khorne’s mighty rage, I kill and bleed! 
In death and blood, do I succeed! 
Blighted is the name of God unknown, 
From lips of fools who worship at the Golden Throne! 
Would that they know my Master’s grace! 
Would that they look upon his bloodied face! 
His countenance would surely shame, 
Those poor fools who worship in vain! 

Let blood be my beckon’d call! 
For that crimson ichor, I have sent them all, 
To my Master, black and dark! 
For forgotten Gods that bray and hark! 
In blood my piety measures all! 
For time will not pass without the call, 
Of the Blood God’s wrathful thrall! 

That we of Khorne have thusly slain, 
The last of those who should remain, 
On worlds touched with ignorant bliss, 
For darkened words surely missed! 
When comes the fire from the sky, 
We blood-soaked warriors of the curse-ed Eye! 

Pray in vain, you mortals all, 
For in the coming darkness, the Blood God calls! 
We who have come to tally the count, 
We shall not leave without blood amount!_

That's right...Khornate poetry. Now..if you'll all excuse me I should probably be planning my escape before mobs of berzerkers come beating on my door icknose:!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

What's really scary is that Nate has written this poem in his own blood on the walls of his apartment!

Again, another piece of excellent work from the Shogun with my only criticism being that as I read it, it suddenly became a rap tune and I was imagining Dr. Dre and Eminem singing it.

Now it's my turn -

Ratlings, meet the Ratlings
They're the sniping midgets family
From the planet of Ornsworld
They often like to hide in trees

No? Okay, I'm leaving.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Unknown Soldier said:


> What's really scary is that Nate has written this poem in his own blood on the walls of his apartment!


Cough..it's not an apartment....:shok: Err..I mean never mind.....



Unknown Soldier said:


> Again, another piece of excellent work from the Shogun with my only criticism being that as I read it, it suddenly became a rap tune and I was imagining Dr. Dre and Eminem singing it.


Ugg...I just died a little inside with the mention of rap :biggrin:



Unknown Soldier said:


> Now it's my turn -
> 
> Ratlings, meet the Ratlings
> They're the sniping midgets family
> ...


And you just renewed my faith in humanity with this one LOL! 

Thanks for the kind words bud! High praise indeed!:so_happy:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice men... Do you have any upcoming poems for the other gods?...


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Actually, yes. When I wrote this one, I really had no other plans but then the monster reared it's ugly head. The one above wrote itself. I swear I just banged away at the keyboard and it appeared LOL. The others will probably require some thinking though. Khorne is easy. Just use the words "Khorne" and "blood" a lot and bam...you've got something!

Thanks for the kind words!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Very nice! I've been inspired now 
I don't know which one I want to see the most... Tzeentch, Nurgle or Slaanesh...

:victory:


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Nate...I'm not sure that a properly Slanneshi poem could be appropriate for Heresy. Just kidding, but it would be interesting to keep the Prince of Pleasure and Excess's devotees appropriate for a site with kids on it. I'd go for Tzeentch and Nurgle first. Great job on Khorne.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmm...that sir sounds like a challenge! PG-13 Slaanesh here I come baby! LOL! Thanks for the kind words folks. I'll be working on the others soon!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

you find lots of 40K stroys, this is the first and to date only poem. impressive.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Wow, man...*

Wow, man...I mean, like wow. I snap my fingers to the emagined beat, and to its tune I stamp my feet, I loved the poem and might write one myself. Snap! Snap! Snapity, Snap! Yea, Man. -Adrian


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

Amazing.
very creative and well put together too.
You sir, deserve rep.


----------

